# Welches Mainboard? [Gtx970] [i7 3770]



## Krec (26. November 2014)

Hallo Leute, das ist mein erster Post hier :s und ich hoffe, dass ich hier an der richtigen stelle bin.

 Also ich habe gestern ein neues Netzteil (530w) bekommen und mir zusätzlich noch die Gigabyte Gtx 970 G1 gegönnt. Allerdings ist mir beim Einbauen aufgefallen, dass mein Mainboard zu schlecht ist... Tja pech gehabt... allerdings haben meine Eltern mir nun nochmal 100€ gesponsort, damit ich mir ein Passendes Mainboard kaufen kann 

nun meine Frage:
Welches Mainboard sollte ich mir zulegen?
Aktuelle Stats: 
- I7 3770 
- Gtx 970 g1
- 530w Netzteil....
- Maximal 110€ bitte 
was benötigt ihr noch? :s

Vielen Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus....


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2014)

Was meinst Du mit "zu schlecht" ? ^^  an sich MUSS jedes Mainboard für den Sockel 1155, also für den i7 3770, problemlos mit jeder Grafikkarte zusammenarbeiten ^^  was für eines hast du denn im Moment? Oder meinst du jetzt wegen PCIe3.0, dass Dein Board das evlt nicht hat? 


Und hast du den i7-3770 oder den 3770K ?


----------



## Krec (26. November 2014)

also im Geräte Manager steht: "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @3,40 GHz" ich hoffe das ist das was du brauchst  also ich hab vor 2-3 Jahren einen all around Pc von lenovo gekauft... K430... mit nem Ciz75m.... so und das board unterstützt meine Gtx 970 nicht :/ also da liegt mein Problem


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2014)

Wie macht sich das denn bemerkbar, dass das Board die Karte nicht unterstützt? ^^    war denn vorher eine andere Karte drin? Wenn nein, dann hab ich den Verdacht, dass Du den Monitor am Board und nicht an der GTX 970 angeschlossen hast - und dann halt kein Bild bekommst, weil die Grafik vom Board gar nicht aktiv ist, wenn man eine Grafikkarte einbaut.

Die Karte passt aber ansonsten rein von der Länge her, und das Netzteil hat auch die nötigen Stromstecker für die Karte?



Wegen des Boards: kannst es mal abmessen? Nicht, dass ein "normales" Board vlt nicht in den PC passt. Das Board ist bestimmt µATX, aber vlt ist es sogar noch kleiner... wenn es µATX ist, könntest du zB das hier nehmen: Asus P8H77-M Pro Intel H77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 mATX Retail  das kostet bei home of Hardware 10e weniger ASUS P8H77-M PRO H77 Sockel 1155 mATX DDR3 | Asus | Sockel 1155 | Intel | Mainboards | Hardware | hoh.de 

oder das hier Gigabyte GA-H77M-D3H Rev. 1.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  hier auch ein paar Meinungen 8427216 - Gigabyte GA-H77M-D3H Intel H77 So.1155 Dual Channel


----------



## Krec (27. November 2014)

also vorher war ne amd drinne...bin gerade in der schule kann dir deshalb nicht sagen welche genau. Also neue graka drinne: Lenovo schriftzug bleibt ungefähr ne minute dann hab ich nen blackscreen... alte graka: lenovo etwa 10 sekunden... und dann startet windows.... also so wie immer... ich hab mir das board rausgesucht: https://www.alternate.de/ASRock/Z77-Extreme3-Mainboard/html/product/1043842? kannst du mir sagen ob das board mit der gtx970 und dem i7 3770 harmoniert? :s


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2014)

Das geht auf jeden Fall - aber an sich ist das schon was "zu viel", denn das hat einen Z77-Chipsatz, den Du nur brauchen kannst, wenn du übertaktest - und das geht mit dem i7-3770 nicht.

Und wegen des Problems: sicher, dass nicht vlt. das Netzteil schuld ist?

Ach ja: Windows wirst Du dann wohl auch neu installieren müssen.


----------



## Krec (27. November 2014)

Also am netzteil liegt es nicht alles läuft soweit karte hat auch strom... es liegt meines wissens am Mainboard... also ich will mir eig. nur ein neues mainboard holen was halt mit der graka und meinem prozessor stabil läuft xD darf wie gesagt auch gerne 100€ kosten wenn es es wert ist.  also ich kann mit meinem prozessor nicht übertakten? also mein mainboard untersützt nur bis zu 660


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2014)

Übertakten kann man nur mit den CPUs, die hinten noch ein "K" stehen haben. Ansonsten arbeitet aber an sich jedes Sockel 1155 Board mit dem 3770 und JEDER Grafikkarte zusammen, die PCIe als Schnittstelle hat - wundert mich sehr, dass da HP ein scheinbar extrem schlechtes Board für sich hat bauen lassen.

Ach so, wichtig: das Board, was Du verlinkt hast, hat ATX-Größe - dein jetziges aber wohl nur µATX - es kann zwar sein, dass Dein Gehäuse ATX ist, aber wenn es auch nur µATX hat, passt das große Board nicht rein.


----------



## Krec (27. November 2014)

vielen dank... hilft mir sehr weiter  wenn ich also mir eine karte mit dem z77 hole und das reinpasst von der größte sollte es mit der graka und dem prozessor funktionieren?  will diesmal auf nummer sicher gehen )


----------



## Krec (27. November 2014)

wohl gemerkt lenovo hat mir ein schlechtes mainboard gegeben


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2014)

Krec schrieb:


> vielen dank... hilft mir sehr weiter  wenn ich also mir eine karte mit dem z77 hole und das reinpasst von der größte sollte es mit der graka und dem prozessor funktionieren?  will diesmal auf nummer sicher gehen )


Ja, JEDES Board für Sockel 1155 muss an sich problemlos damit gehen. Wenn das nicht klappt, liegt das Problem woanders.


PS: ich hatte zuerst Lenovo geschrieben und das dann noch in HP "korrigiert"...


----------



## Krec (27. November 2014)

also ich hoffe, dass hier alle informationen über meinen jetziges board: IBM K430 Motherboard Socket 1155 Intel Z75 PCIe WiFi Module Included CIZ75M | eBay


----------



## Krec (27. November 2014)

haha na dann...


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2014)

Da steht jetzt "Mini-ATX", da weiß ich nicht, ob das nun µATX oder Mini-IXT sein soll - aber da das Board 4 Slots für PCIe/PCI und 4 für RAM hat, wird es sicher µATX haben, denn Mini-ITX hat normalerweise nur einen, maximal zwei Slots für PCI/PCie und immer nur 2x RAM.

Ansonsten nimmst Du halt µATX mit H77 oder Z77 Chipsatz, und vlt. auch 4 RAM-Slots statt nur 2 (einige µATX haben halt nur 2). Hier, die kommen bis 100€ in Frage mit µATX, 4x RAM und mind. 1x PCIe3.0  Intel Sockel 1155 im Preisvergleich  da sind 5-6 Stück auch wirklich im Handel gut zu bekommen. Darunter sind auch die von mir schon genannten. Die mit Z77 kosten dann allerdings eher 100€, obwohl es Dir halt nix bringt. Ich würde H77 nehmen.


----------



## Krec (27. November 2014)

ist der z77 irgendwie besser? oder würde er mir etwas bringen? ich habe jetzt den lenovo support angeschrieben.... die sollen mir mal sagen ob das atx oder sonst was ist -.-


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2014)

Mess doch mal nach, wie hoch und breit das Board ist.


Und Z77 bringt nur was, wenn Du übertakten willst/kannst.


----------



## Krec (27. November 2014)

ich kann nicht auf den milimeter genau messen ich würde jetzt 23 x 23 sagen :s


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2014)

okay, Mini-ITX wäre noch kleiner, und µATX hat 24x24, aber halt maximal - dann wirst Du µATX haben. ATX wäre wiederum vor allem "nach unten" länger, so 30cm. Wenn bei deinem jetzigen Board nach unten gesehen also nicht noch mind 7-8cm Platz sind, würde ATX nicht passen


----------



## Krec (27. November 2014)

ich habe mir jetzt diese Board bestellt: https://www.alternate.de/ASRock/B75-Pro3-M-Mainboard/html/product/1000000? ich werde abschließend in den nächsten Tagen noch bescheid geben ob es funktioniert.


----------



## Krec (27. November 2014)

Ich habe es mal wieder geschafft nicht direkt an deine Antwort zu antworten


----------



## Krec (5. Dezember 2014)

läuft nun einwandfrei


----------

